# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الاقتباس من القرآن في الشعر والنثر ..

## شذى الجنوب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مقدمة:
الحمد لله القائل في محكم التنزيل : ( وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له ) وصلى الله على من أوتي جوامع الكلم وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما...وبعد 
فكثيرا ما يمر علينا في بعض الكتابات الأدبية من نظم ونثر تضمين النص شيء من القرآن أو السنة ، ويكون في بعضها -نتيجة لجهل الكاتب بالحكم الشرعي- اقتباس غاية في القبح والإساءة لكلام الله أو كلام رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فرأيت ومن باب النصح لمن يمارس الكتابة الأدبية  -شعرية كانت أو نثرية- ايضاح الحكم الشرعي في ذلك وبيان ما يجوز وما لا يجوز منه ، مع قلة البضاعة وكثرة الخطأ فانتظر من الجميع المشاركة والتوجيه فصوابي في جانب خطئي قليل جدا ، وعزائي أن المسلم لأخيه المسلم كالبينان المرصوص يشد بعضه بعضا ، فأملي منكم النقد البناء والتوجيه المثري المفيد.. والله من وراء القصد..وصلى الله وسلك على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم 
تعريف الاقتباس :
لغةً : 
قال ابن فارس في مقاييس اللغة :"قبس القاف والباء والسين أصلٌ صحيحٌ يدلُّ على صفةٍ من صفات النَّار، ثمَّ يستعار. من ذلك القَبَس: شُعْلَةُ النَّار، قال الله تعالى في قِصَّة موسى عليه السلام: {لَعَلّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ } (طه10)؛ ويقولون: أَقْبَسْتُ الرّجُلَ عِلمًا، وقَبَسْتُه نارًا.
قال ابنُ دريد: قَبَسْتُ من فلانٍ نارًا، واقتَبَسْتُ منه علمًا، وأَقْبَسَنِي قَبَسًا".ا.ه
وقال الليث: القَبَسُ: شُعْلةٌ من النارِ يقتبسُهَا أيْ: يأخذُها مِنْ معظم النارِ.
قال: وقَبستُ العلم واقتبستُهُ، وأقبستُهُ فلاناً وأقبستُ فلاناً ناراً أو خبزاً، وأنشد:
لا تُقبِسَنَّ العِلْمَ إلا امْرءاً ،،، أعَانَ باللُّبِّ عَلَى قَبْسِهِ . ( تهذيب اللغة للأزهري باب القاف والصاد ) 
اصطلاحًا:
هو أن يضمن الكلام -شعرا كان أو نثرا- شيئا من القرآن أو الحديث لا على أنه منه كقول الحريري: "فلم يكن إلا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب حتى أنشد فأغرب ". ( الإيضاح في علوم البلاغة ج1/ص381 ) ،
وعلى هذا فلو اسند الكلام المقتبس إلى الله تعالى أو إلى الرسول – صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فلا يسمى اقتباسا .
الاقتباس والتضمين والفرق بينهما :
اختلف اهل اللغة في الاقتباس والتضمين أهما شيء واحد أم أن ثم فرق بينهما ؟؟،
"فالقائلون بالتفريق اختلفوا ايضا في معنى التضمين  فذهب بعضهم إلى انه تضمين الشعر من شعر الغير مع التنبيه عليه إن لم يكن مشهورا عند البلغاء كقول بعض المتأخرين قيل هو ابن التلميذ الطبيب النصراني 
كانت بلهنية الشبيبة سكرة  ،،، فصحوت واستبدلت سيرة مجمل  
وقعدت أنتظر الفناء كراكب  ،،، عرف المحل فبات دون المنزل  
البيت الثاني لمسلم بن الوليد الأنصاري" . (الإيضاح في علوم البلاغة ج1/ص384)
وقال آخرون : ( الاقتباس هو أخذ كلمات أو عبارات قرآنية مع التغيير فيها دون نسبها إلى قائلها الحقيقي ،أما التضمين فهو أخذ كلمات أو آيات بنصها دون التغيير فيها وايضا لا تنسب لقائلها ) فاجتمعا في عدم الاحالة إلى القائل ، وافترقا في حدوث شيء من التغيير يطرأعلى الكلمات أوالعبارت المقتبسة في الاقتباس خاصة . 
أنواع الاقتباس :
ينقسم إلى نوعين : 
الأول:  ما طرأ على لفظه تغيير بسيط ولم ينقل فيه المقتبس ( بفتح الباء ) عن معناه الأصلي، ومنه قول الشاعر :
قد كان ما خفت أن يكونا ،،، إنا إلى الله راجعونا
ففي هذا البيت بقي المعنى كما هو وإن طرأ تغيير يسير على الفظ ، فالآية ( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ) ، 
والثاني : ما نقل فيه المقتبس عن معناه الأصلي كقول ابن الرومي :
لئن أخطأت في مدحك ما أخطأت في منعي
لقد أنزلت حاجاتي ( بواد غير ذي زرع )
فقوله { بواد غير ذي زرع } اقتباس من القرآن الكريم ( من سورة إبراهيم:37) وهي في القرآن الكريم بمعنى " مكة المكرمة، إذ لا ماء فيها ولا نبات، فنقله الشاعر عن هذا المعنى الحقيقي إلى معنى مجازي هو : " لا نفع فيه ولا خير " . ( فتوى الشيخ الدكتور أحمد الخطيب ، أستاذ التفسير وعلوم القرآن بجامعة الأزهر )
وقد ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى عدم جواز تغيير اللفظ والمعنى فيما أُقتبس من القرآن ، 
وأما تغيير المعنى فظاهر التحريم والقبح ، فلو تأملنا قول ابن الرومي " لقد أنزلت حاجاتي 
( بواد غير ذي زرع ) "  قال ابن حجة الحموي "فقد كنى عن الرجل الذي لا يرجى نفعه ، والمراد به في الآية الكريمة أرض مكة شرفها الله وعظمها" ، "خزانة الأدب وغاية الأرب بتصرف يسير جدا"
فما أقبحه من اقتباس وكناية !!
وأما تغيير اللفظ يسيرا فالظاهر جوازه لأنه لا ينسبه إلى الله تعالى ،فلا يعد تحريفا ، قال ابن حجة في خزانة الأدب : "  ثم اعلم أنه يجوز أن يغير لفظ المقتبس منه بزيادة أو نقصان أو تقديم أو تأخير أو إبدال الظاهر من المضمر أو غير ذلك " ا.ه 
حكم الاقتباس من القرآن : 
فرق العلماء بين الاقتباس في الشعر وبين الاقتباس في النثر ، فذهب جمع من العلماء قديما وحديثا إلى تحريمه أو كراهته في الشعر مطلقا؛ طلبا لتنزيه القرآن أن ينسب شيء منه للشعر وقد نفى الله تعالى عنه ذلك في قوله: (وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ الشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ. إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ وَقُرْآنٌ مُبِينٌ لِيُنْذِرَ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَيَحِقَّ القَوْلُ عَلَى الكَافِرِينَ)
قال السيوطي في الاتقان : ( وهذا كله إنما يدل على جوازه في مقام المواعظ والثناء والدعاء وفي النثر لا دلالة فيه على جوازه في الشعر وبينهما فرق ، فإن القاضي أبا بكر من المالكية صرح بأن تضمينه في الشعر مكروه وفي النثر جائز) ،
وممن ذهب إلى تحريمه من المعاصرين الشيخ ابن عثيمين –رحمه الله – قال في شرح البلاغة: "وأما إذا كان التضمين في الشعر فهو وإن طابق المعنى المراد فالذي يظهر لي أنه لا يجوز وأنه ممنوع ، لأنه يتحول القرآن شعرًا ، ولأنه يسقط من أعين الناس تعظيمه وتكريمه" ،
وسئل الشيخ العلامة عبد المحسن العباد عنه في دروسه في شرح سنن الترمذي ، فقال : "القرآن لا يصلح أن يؤتى به على طريقة الشعر ، ولكن بعض العلماء يأتي أحيانا بجملة من القرآن ضمن بيت ولا نشك أن ترك ذلك والبعد عنه هو الذي ينبغي" 
وذهب بعض العلماء إلى جواز الاقتباس من القرآن في الشعر إذا كان ذا معنى محترم ، كالوعظ والتذكير أو مدح الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقد توهم البعض أن ممن أجازه الأستاذ أبو منصور الاسفراييني واحتجوا بأبيات شعرية له ضمنها شيء من القرآن ، قال السيوطي في الاتقان: "وذكر الشيخ تاج الدين بن السبكي في طبقاته في ترجمة الإمام أبي منصور عبد القاهر بن الطاهر التميمي البغدادي من كبار الشافعية وأجلائهم أن من شعره قوله 
يا من عدا ثم اعتدى ثم اقترف ،،، ثم انتهى ثم ارعوى ثم اعترف  
أبشر بقول الله في آياته ،،، إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف  
وقال استعمال الأستاذ أبي منصور مثل هذا الاقتباس في شعره له فائدة فإنه جليل القدر والناس ينهون عن هذا وربما أدى بحث بعضهم إلى أنه لا يجوز 
وقيل إن ذلك إنما يفعله من الشعراء الذين هم في كل واد يهيمون ويثبون على الألفاظ وثبة من لا يبالي وهذا الأستاذ أبو منصور من أئمة الدين وقد فعل هذا وأسند عنه هذين البيتين الأستاذ أبو القاسم بن عساكر ،
قلت –السيوطي-  ليس هذان البيتان من الاقتباس لتصريحه بقول الله وقد قدمنا أن ذلك خارج عنه ." ا.ه 
وخلاصة القول أن الذي ترتاح له النفس وتبرأ به الذمة وتُتقى به الشبهات ، ترك الاقتباس من القرآن وتضمينه الشعر وإن كان ذا مقام شريف ؛ احتراما وتعظيما وتنزيها له عما نزهه الله عنه..والله تعالى أعلم 
وأما الاقتباس في النثر فجائز بشروط ؛ دل على ذلك أحاديث كثيرة اشتملت على بعض آيات من القرآن ، منها قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عن أنس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خَرَجَ إِلَى خَيْبَرَ ‏فَجَاءَهَا لَيْلًا. وَكَانَ إِذَا جَاءَ قَوْمًا بِلَيْلٍ لَا يُغِيرُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ. فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ خَرَجَتْ ‏يَهُودُ ‏بِمَسَاحِيهِم   ‏وَمَكَاتِلِهِ  ْ، ‏فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ قَالُوا: ‏مُحَمَّدٌ ‏وَاللَّهِ! ‏مُحَمَّدٌ ‏وَالْخَمِيسُ! ‏فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: "اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ! خَرِبَتْ خَيْبَرُ! ‏إِنَّا إِذَا نَزَلْنَا بِسَاحَةِ قَوْمٍ، فَسَاءَ صَبَاحُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ"
قال النووي في شرحه على مسلم : "قوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم    أنا اذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين   الساحة الفناء واصلها الفضاء بين المنازل ففيه جواز الاستشهاد في مثل هذا السياق بالقرآن في الأمور المحققة وقد جاء لهذا نظائر كثيرة كما سبق قريبا في فتح مكة أنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم  جعل يطعن في الأصنام ويقول جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد جاء الحق وزهق الباطل قال العلماء يكره من ذلك ما كان على ضرب الأمثال في المحاورات والمزح ولغو الحديث فيكره في كل ذلك تعظيما لكتاب الله تعالى"
وقال السيوطي في تنوير الحوالك شرح موطأ مالك ج1/ص312
قوله : "إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين" الساحة الفناء وأصله الفضاء بين المنازل وهذا الحديث أصل في جواز التمثل والاستشهاد بالقرآن والاقتباس نص عليه بن عبد البر في التمهيد وابن رشيق في شرح الموطأ وهما مالكيان والنووي في شرح مسلم كلهم عند شرح هذا الحديث ولا أعلم بين المسلمين خلافا في جوازه في النثر في غير المجون والخلاعة وهزل الفساق وشربة الخمر واللاطة ونحو ذلك وقد نص على جوازه أئمة مذهبنا بأسرهم واستعملوه في الخطب والرسائل والمقامات وسائر أنواع الإنشاء ونقلوا استعماله عن أبي بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب وعلي بن أبي طالب وابنه الحسن وعبد الله بن مسعود وغيرهم من الصحابة والتابعين فمن بعدهم وأوردوا فيه عدة أحاديث صحيحة عن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم – 
وقال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله – في شرح دروس البلاغة : 
"أما في النثر فلا بأس به تأتِ بآية تكمل بها المعنى شرط الا يتنافى مع معنى الآية بحيث يراد بالآية معنى وأنت جعلتها إلى معنى آخر فلا شك أن هذا حرام ولا يجوز؛ أنك تشير بالآية إلى معنى لا يراد بها ، لأن هذا تنزيل لكلام الله تعالى على غير معناه ، وهذا لا يجوز " 
ومن هنا نخلص إلى جواز الاقتباس في النثر عند عامة الفقهاء قديما وحديث، إذا لم يخالف في ذلك إلا الإمام مالك –إن صح عنه التحريم- وجمع من المالكية ، ولكن لجواز ذلك شروط مذكورة في ثتايا كلامهم رحمهم الله :
فينبغي أن يكون النثر المضمن شيء من كلام الله أو كلام رسوله محترما شريفا كالوعظ والتذكير والثناء والدعاء ، وأن يكون في أمور متحققة ، وأن لا يكون في خلاعة أو مجون ، وأن لا ينزل على معنى مخالف لمراد الله تعالى ، وأن لا يستخدم إذا عرض له شيء من أمور الدنيا ، قال القرطبي:  "ومن حرمته ألا يتأوّله عندما يعرض له شيء من أمر الدنيا حدّثنا عمرو بن زياد الحنظليّ قال حدّثنا هُشيم بن بشير عن المغيرة عن إبراهيم قال: كان يكره أن يتأوّل شيء من القرآن عند ما يعرض له شيء من أمر الدنيا، والتأويل مثل قولك للرجل إذا جاءك. "جِئتَ على قَدَرٍ يا موسى"؛ ومثل قوله تعالى: (كلوا واشربوا بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية) (الحاقة: 24) هذا عند حضور الطعام وأشباه هذا".تفسير القرطبي ج 1 
كما لايجوز اقتباس ما اضافه الله إلى نفسه ، كقوله مخاطبا موسى : (إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك) وقوله: (  إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني وأقم الصلاة لذكري ) فهذا وأمثاله لا يجوز اقتباسه أبدا ، 
ويحرم ايضا اقتباس ما أقسم الله به من المخلوقات ، فقسم المخلوق بغير الله شرك ، وكذلك ما يتوهم السامع أنه قرآن مع تغيير بعض الكلمات، كقول أحدهم : " والنجم إذا هوى، ما ضل يراعك وما غوى، علمه شديد القوى، ذو مرَّة فاستوى "   (الاقتباس أنواعه وأحكامه للدكتور عبدالمحسن بن عبدالعزيز العسكر بتصرف يسير) ، كما ينبغي لمن اقتبس شيئا من القرآن تنصيص المقتبس كي يتميز عن غيره ، 
أمثلة لاقتباسات صحيحة جائزة :
1- عن مجاهد قال: أشرف عثمان على الذين حاصروه فقال: "يَا قَوْمِ لاَ تَقْتُلُونِي، فَإِنِّي وَالٍ وَأَخٌ مُسْلِمٌ. فَوَاللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَدْتُ إِلاَّ الصَّلاَحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ، وَإِنَّكُمْ إِنْ تَقْتُلُونِي لاَ تُصَلُّونَ جَمِيعًا أَبَدًا، وَلاَ تَغْزُونَ جَمِيعًا أَبَدًا، وَلاَ يُقْسَمُ فَيْئُكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ".
2- وفي سياق كلام لأبي بكر (قال) "وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون"
3- قول ابن تيمية في مقدمته على الواسطية : "الحمد لله الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى بالله شهيدا"
4- و قول الخطيب عبدالرحيم بن نباتة في بعض خطبه -فيا أيها الغفلة المطرقون، أما أنتم بهذا الحديث مصدقون، ما لكم منه لا تشفقون، فورب السماء والأرض إنه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون. 
أمثلة لاقتباسات قبيحة محرمة :
1- قول أحدهم : " والنجم إذا هوى، ما ضل يراعك وما غوى، علمه شديد القوى، ذو مرَّة فاستوى "
فهذا جمع بالاضافة لايهام انه قرآن حمل المعنى على خلاف مراد الله واسباغ صفة العصمة لغير النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم-
2- وقول آخر :
والتين والزيتون 
وطور سينين ، 
وهذا البلد المحزون
فهذا اشتمل على حلف مخلوق بمخلوق ، وتغيير المعنى ، وهو عند من يحرم الاقتباس من القرآن في الشعر محرم دون النظر إلى نوع الاقتباس وطريقة الايراد، غير أنه يزيد قبحا على قبح .
3- " أنت الآن قاب شفتين، أو أدنى ، من الحب، فهزي إليك بجذع اللحظة وصلي لنا ...صلي وتناسلي وتساقطي عشقًا شهيًا "
4- وقال الزنديق صالح عبد القدوس : " فلو أن المفرِّط كانَ حيًا توفى الباقيات الصالحات"
خاتمة :
الاقتباس من المحسنات اللفظية للنص ، واللغة العربية والأدب العربي يهتم كثيرا بتحسين النصوص وجمالياتها ، لكن تلك التحسينات من اقتباس وغيره خاضع للشرع ، والاقتباس من القرآن والسنة ليس مردودا باطلاق ولا محرما باطلاق ، بل منه الجائز ومنه المحظور ،  فالواجب على من اراد استعماله التعرف على احكامه وما يجوز وما لا يجوز منه كي لا يقع في المظور منه فرب كلمة يتكلم بها المرء لا يلقي لها بالا تهوي به في النار سبعين خريفا .
والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم ...وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليما...
وانتظر من الاخوة والأخوات المشاركة والتوجيه ...جزى الله الجميع خير الجزاء..
المراجع :
تفسير القرطبي 
شرح موطا مالك للسيوطي 
شح مسلم للنووي 
الاتقان في علوم القرآن للسيوطي 
مقاييس اللغة لابن فارس
خزانة الأدب وغاية الأرب لابن حجة الحموي 
الايضاح في علوم البلاغة للخطيب القزويني 
تهذيب اللغة للأزهري 
شرح البلاغة للشيخ ابن عثيمين مسجل وموجود في موقع الشيخ
شرح سنن الترمذي للعلامة عبد المحسن العباد ملف صوتي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> وممن ذهب إلى تحريمه من المعاصرين الشيخ ابن عثيمين –رحمه الله – قال في شرح البلاغة: "وأما إذا كان التضمين في الشعر فهو وإن طابق المعنى المراد فالذي يظهر لي أنه لا يجوز وأنه ممنوع ، لأنه يتحول القرآن شعرًا ، ولأنه يسقط من أعين الناس تعظيمه وتكريمه" ،





> وخلاصة القول أن الذي ترتاح له النفس وتبرأ به الذمة وتُتقى به الشبهات ، ترك الاقتباس من القرآن وتضمينه الشعر وإن كان ذا مقام شريف ؛ احتراما وتعظيما وتنزيها له عما نزهه الله عنه..والله تعالى أعلم


جزاك الله خيرا ؛ ففي النفس شيء من تضمين القرآن في الشعر . لأنه سيأتي من يُلحن هذه الأبيات المتضمنة كلام الله عز وجل وبالموسيقى ، مثل ما فعل المغني أظنه مارسيل خليفة - نسيت الاسم - عندما غنى أبيات من تأليف الشاعر الحداثي : محمود درويش أظن وكانت تتضمن الآية الرابعة من سورة يوسف ( يا أبت إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا ) .

بارك الله فيك
يقول أحدهم :
 يستوجب العفو الفتى إذا اعترف .. وتاب مما قد جناه واقترف
لقوله : ( قل للذين كفروا .. إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف ) !!

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة
للدكتور عبدالمحسن العسكر بحثٌ بعنوان:
(الاقتباس أنواعه وأحكامه، دراسة شرعية بلاغية في الاقتباس من القرآن والحديث)

----------


## شذى الجنوب

> جزاك الله خيرا ؛ ففي النفس شيء من تضمين القرآن في الشعر . لأنه سيأتي من يُلحن هذه الأبيات المتضمنة كلام الله عز وجل وبالموسيقى ، مثل ما فعل المغني أظنه مارسيل خليفة - نسيت الاسم - عندما غنى أبيات من تأليف الشاعر الحداثي : محمود درويش أظن وكانت تتضمن الآية الرابعة من سورة يوسف ( يا أبت إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا ) .
> بارك الله فيك
> يقول أحدهم :
> يستوجب العفو الفتى إذا اعترف .. وتاب مما قد جناه واقترف
> لقوله : ( قل للذين كفروا .. إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف ) !!


مرحبا ألف أختي الفاضلة الأمل الراحل..ازدان المتصفح بوجودك...
وشاكرة لك اضافتك الجميلة بخصوص الاقتباس في الشعر ، فقد زال ما بقي في النفس من منعه 
فشكر الله لك أثابك أجرا عظيما..

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم .

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

للفائدة 
وهو من أقسام البديع ، واشتهر عن المالكية تحريمه ، وأجازه العز بن عبد السلام و السيوطى وغيرهم ، وقال بعض الفقهاء بتحريمه فى الشعر ؛ تنزيهًا للقران الكريم واستدلوا بقوله تعالى ( وماهو بقول شاعر قليلا ماتؤمنون)

----------

